# when does a cat.......?



## boojagirl (Feb 9, 2006)

At what time in a cats pregnancy does she start her nesting thing? My cat Juilie is due any day now (she is 60 days along) and I have'nt seen her look for a place yet, she just lays where she feels, on the floor, on the couch, on pillows, nowhere where she could have her kittens. :?


----------



## Furbabies (Jan 28, 2006)

When we took in Nesiah (Our pregnant stray) she did not seem to be looking for a place at all until one day she just dissapeared.
Found her under the couch after much searching though...with her kittens


----------



## Jill (Feb 6, 2006)

My girl started looking for a place about 2 days before she had her kittens.


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

I'll move this over to Breeding for you. :wink: Good luck with your expectant mama!!


----------



## gsc4 (Mar 27, 2005)

Squirrel never nested. 

The nest box had been ready and available for weeks but I don't think she ever entered it until her water broke and I placed her in it for the delivery. Then she was quite happy to stay there with the babies and never once tried to move them. 

Be careful about leaving cabinets or drawers open. I friend left a dresser drawer open and her pregnant cat had her babies in it. My friend did not get her drawer back for a few weeks.


----------



## gsc4 (Mar 27, 2005)

You should make a nesting box for her. I used a printer box with a doorway cut into one side. The door should be chest high to mom-cat but tall enough the babies can't climb out for a few weeks. I kept the towel over the top to make her feel more secure. but easy for me to move when I needed to. 

If possible you will want to control where she has the babies. The birth can be messy and if you have a box with towels ready you can gently swap out dirty towels for clean ones once the messy part is done. 










And enjoy the babies!


----------

